# Turbo E36 320



## MuppetGod (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey guys... 

I have a 94 320 coupe. its an M50 enigne (not sure what OBD1 or OBD2 means so yea i dont know which spec it is) 

It was imported into my country from japan if that helps...

I want to turbocharge it. However, my problem is that i cant find any performance parts for my car.  

i really would like some help on this topic guys cos im sick off gettin pissed on by subaru's. Im with them until they hit boost and then they're gone... 

Help me lol. 

Josh


----------

